# Fenêtres intempestives sur Safari



## Guili-guili (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques semaines, des fenêtres intempestives s'ouvrent sous Safari alors que le blocage de ces fenêtres est bloqué dans les préférences.
Y a t-il une manip que j'aurais oublié ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Attention, la novicitude n'est pas une tare ;-)


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
je ne sais pas si les 2 onglets sont liés mais lorsque tu ouvres les préférences tu as au premier niveau - Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes - mais ensuite dans les préférences safari, onglet sécurité tu as aussi -bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes- ... je te laisse vérifier si c'est la même chose 
cordialement JPP


----------



## Guili-guili (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse.Heureusement qu'il y a des personnes un peu plus experte 
J'ai bien trouvé la case à cocher dans les préférences Safari. De ce côté là, pas de problème, c'est bien le paramètre que j'avais rempli. Par contre, tu parles d'un deuxième onglet...

Est-ce que cet onglet se trouve dans les préférences système ou bien s'agit-il toujours des préférences Safari ?

J'ai remarqué aussi que les fenêtres apparaissent seulement suivant la consultation de certains sites comme les sites commerciaux par exemple...

Bon, finalement, je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit, la novicitude est sans doute une tare 

Cordiales salutations


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mai 2011)

Je viens de vérifier les 2 paramètres sont liés, donc si tu as coché c'est bon.
Parfois ces fenêtres sont liées à l'installation de cookies
Tu gères les cookies dans la fenêtre des préférences de Safari, onglet sécurité (représenté en haut de la fenêtre à droite par un petit cadenas) - en général tu peut cocher - accepter les cookies des sites visités - Ne pas accepter les cookies peut parfois poser des problèmes.
Si cela n'améliore pas ... Après je ne sais pas.:rose:
cordialement JPP


----------



## Guili-guili (12 Mai 2011)

Bon, ben reste à vivre avec l'élément gênant ou bien bloquer les cookies qui peut-être un autre élément gênant... :-(
A moins qu'il existe une application pour ça ?

Merci tout de même d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

Il faut des maîtres pour former les petits scarabées


----------

